# المعهد العربي للصحة والسلامة المهنية بدمشق



## safety113 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام الله على الجميع

لا اعرف كيف ابدأ وصف زيارتي لهذا الصرح العملاق الذي يتنفس ياسمين دمشق وينثر عطره الفواح بين حارات دمر لتعبق لباقي العالم
عطر محبة القائمين عليه وعطر الكنوز الثمينة التي يقوم المعهد بانتاجها او الاحتفاظ بها

هذ ا المعهد الكنز الاسطورة المعهد الذي تتلعثم الكلمات بوصفه ووصف القائمين عليه

عمالقة بالفكر والادب كبار بضميرهم الحي كبار بكرم ضيافتهم

الدكتور محمود ابراهيم والدكتورة صبا والآخرون

لكم من القلب اسمى وانبل آيات الشكر لكرم ضيافتكم لنا على مدى ثلاثة ايام

في اجتماع خبراء السلامة العرب

الدكتور اكرم ريشة والدكتور جهاد ابو العطا والمهندس غسان خليل علوة تحياتي الحارة لكم

على جو الحوار الايجابي والفعال

اخوتي الكرام الاعزاء
لدى هذا المعهد كنز حقيقي من الكتب لا يمكنك ان تقف عند حد وصفه الا بجملة / اطلب تجد /

ولقد نهلنا وسننهل ان شاء الله من بحر هذا الكنز

وتحياتي لكل من ذكرت بما فيهم انت اخي القارئ

كتبتها ردا لعرفان وجميل

من اخوكم المهندس

احمد اسعد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي أحمد:
تعرفت عليك عن طريق هذا المنتدى العظيم
وأعجبني تفانيك في خدمة الأخوة مما دفعني لتقديمك للدكتور محمود
لكن عندما التقينا في المعهد
عرفتك عن قرب واكتشفت أكثر مدى كرمك في تقديم العلم ومجهوداتك العظيمة في البحث
ورسخت قناعتي بأنك إنسان رائع وذو علم واسع
وفقك الله


----------



## korba (6 نوفمبر 2011)

تحية عربية :
لقد سمعت عن المعهد العربي للصحة و السلامة المهنية بدمشق منذ عدة شهور ... و لقد سعدت بوجود جهة مختصة تعنى بالأمن و السلامة المهنية ...لكنه و على مر شهور تلت تبادر لذهني عن دور هذا المعهد ونشاطه على صعيد الأمن و السلامة المهنية ..هل هناك دورات تدريبية ولقاءات لمشرفي و مهندسي الأمن و السلامة المهنية.
علماً أني أعمل في مصفاة حمص كمهندس أمن و سلامة وصار لي سنتين و أنا أبحث عن جهة وطنية(حكومية أو خاصة) تعنى بواقع الأمن و السلامة المهنية (تدريب وتأهيل - شهادات-لقاءات -ورشات عمل ..إلخ)


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم:
لقد قام المعهد بالعديد من الدورات المتخصصة للشركات داخل سورية وخارجها
وكان لنا السنة الماضية دورة في مصفاة بانياس
وإذا كان لشركتكم رغبة بدورة تخصصية
يمكنكم مراسلة إدارة المعهد
وسنكون جاهزين بإذن الله


----------



## 1q2w3e (7 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام و الجميع بخير 
الاخوة الاعزاء في المعهد العربي تحية طيبة ووفقكم الله الى كل خير 
في الحقيقة نحن في الاردن في معهد السلامة و الصحة المهنية لنا عتب اخوي عليكم و ذلك لعدم دعوتنا للحضور ا اوالمشاركة في الندوات اوالورش او الدورات التي يعقدها المعهد العرب علماً معهد السلامة له باع طويل في امور السلامة و الصحة المهنية و المعهد يضم في كادره على خبرات متميز في هذا المجال لذ ادعوكم للتواصل معنا و تفعيل الانشطة المتبادلة للاستفادة من هذه الخبرات لمصلحة الموطن العربي متمنين لكم كل التوفيق
اخوكم الدكتور علي الحياري 
مدير معهد السلامة و الصحة المهنية / الاردن . عمان
هاتف / 0096795168279


----------



## 1q2w3e (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*المعهد العربي*

كل عام و الجميع بخير 
الاخوة الاعزاء في المعهد العربي تحية طيبة ووفقكم الله الى كل خير 
في الحقيقة نحن في الاردن في معهد السلامة و الصحة المهنية لنا عتب اخوي عليكم و ذلك لعدم دعوتنا للحضور او المشاركة في الندوات اوالورش او الدورات التي يعقدها المعهد العرب علماً معهد السلامة له باع طويل في امور السلامة و الصحة المهنية و المعهد يضم في كادره على خبرات متميز في هذا المجال لذ ادعوكم للتواصل معنا و تفعيل الانشطة المتبادلة للاستفادة من هذه الخبرات لمصلحة الموطن العربي متمنين لكم كل التوفيق
اخوكم الدكتور علي الحياري 
مدير معهد السلامة و الصحة المهنية / الاردن . عمان
هاتف / 0096795168279


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (9 نوفمبر 2011)

عقبال مانشوف إبداعاتكم في ليبيا ...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 نوفمبر 2011)

1q2w3e قال:


> كل عام و الجميع بخير
> الاخوة الاعزاء في المعهد العربي تحية طيبة ووفقكم الله الى كل خير
> في الحقيقة نحن في الاردن في معهد السلامة و الصحة المهنية لنا عتب اخوي عليكم و ذلك لعدم دعوتنا للحضور ا اوالمشاركة في الندوات اوالورش او الدورات التي يعقدها المعهد العرب علماً معهد السلامة له باع طويل في امور السلامة و الصحة المهنية و المعهد يضم في كادره على خبرات متميز في هذا المجال لذ ادعوكم للتواصل معنا و تفعيل الانشطة المتبادلة للاستفادة من هذه الخبرات لمصلحة الموطن العربي متمنين لكم كل التوفيق
> اخوكم الدكتور علي الحياري
> ...


السيد الدكتور علي المحترم
سأوصل رسالتكم لمدير المعهد العربي الدكتور محمود ابراهيم
بعد عطلة العيد رغم أنه هناك دوماً أخوة من الأردن معنا على السبيل المثال الأستاذ محمد فؤاد عواد
مع تحياتي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جمعة محمد سلامة قال:


> عقبال مانشوف إبداعاتكم في ليبيا ...


مشكور أخي جمعة ونحن دوماً على تواصل مع الأخوة في ليبيا من خلال المعهد العالي للسلامة في طرابلس
وكان في شهر شباط لنا دورة لخبراء المركز حول معايير وحدود التعرض المهني
وأنا أيضاً قلق عليهم فحتى الان لم أسمع عنهم أية أخبار
وإنشاء الله سوف يزيد التعاون في المستقبل


----------



## sayed00 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى و ان شاء الله موفقين

لكن عاوزينها بمظله عربية تغطى انحاء الوطن العربى و يكون لكم فروع فى الدول العربية جميعا و مشاء الله المنتدى بة من الخبرات من كافة الاقطار العربية 

اطرح الفكرة على الادارة و انا شخصيا مستعد للامارات و مصر

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي سيد:
المعهد العربي للصحة والسلامة المهنية بدمشق هو:

* إحدى المؤسسات التنفيذية التابعة لمنظمة العمل العربية
أنشئ المعهد بناء على قرار مؤتمر العمل العربي رقم 303 لعام 1981 في دورته التاسعة
بدئ بتشكيله عام 1983 بناء على قرار مؤتمر العمل العربي رقم 397 في دورته 11
مقره : الجمهورية العربية السورية دمشق
بناء على البروتوكول الموقع بين حكومة الجمهورية العربية السورية ومنظمة العمل العربية عام 1983
بوشر العمل بالمعهد عام 1985 بعد استكمال تجهيزاته.
يهدف المعهد إلى تحقيق سياسات وخطط منظمة العمل العربية في مجال بيئة العمل*

وبناء عليه فإنه لا يمكنه افتتاح فروع في دول أخرى لكن نشاطه يشمل كل الدول العربية وقد نظم دورات في معظم الدول العربية بناء على تعاون بين أحد أطراف العمل الثلاث في هذه الدول:
- مؤسسات الضمان الاجتماعي ووزارات العمل
- نقابات العمال
- أصحاب العمال (قطاع خاص أو عام)- (شركة - مؤسسة - غرف صناعة - غرف زراعة - ... )
وهو يمنح شهادات رسمية معترف بها من منظمة العمل العربية لأنه جزء منها
ويمكنه تنظيم دورات في أي مكان في الوطن العربي بناء على تفاهم بين أحد أطراف العمل والمعهد


----------



## sayed00 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور مهندس غسان على التوضيح

لكن لم افهم لماذا لا يمكنه افتتاح فروع في دول أخرى طلما تحت مظلة منظمة العمل العربى؟؟

ربما هناك شروط فى الاتفاقية مع الحكومة السورية لكن خير لها مخرج

انت تعلم ان ابوظبى لديها تشريعات فى السلامة و الصحة المهنية و البيئة الان على مستوى عالى و الحكومة واخدة الموضوع على محمل الجد و تطبيق الانظمة الان فى مراحلها الاولى 

و هناك اتفاقيات بين مركز ابوظبى للبيئة و الصحة و السلامة مع منظمات عالمية مثل الايوش و الجمعية الامريكية و الاسترالية و غيرها

اين دور الجمعيات العربية مثل معهدكم و غيرة 

الموضوع محتاج الانشار عربيا و فتح فروع عربية اكثر من التحرك فقط لعمل دورات من خلالكم او من خلال منظمة العمل العربى او حتى الجامعه العربية 

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي سيد:
ما تقوله صحيح
ولكن هذه هي البروتوكولات العربية
ولكن مجلس المعهد يدرس حالياً تعديل بعض بنود عمله لإدراج التعاقد مع مراكز أخرى لتقديم الدورات
وسأوافيك بالتطورات إنشاء الله
وأظن أن ذلك يمكن أن يتحقق في خطة 2012
مع تحياتي


----------



## safety113 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للدورات التدريبية المعهد جاهز لاية دورة تدريبية مهما كان نوعها وفي اي بلد عربي
ولدى المعهد مكتبة عملاقة
وسيقوم بتشكيل لوائح خبراء السلامة العرب لاعتمادهم كخبراء لمنظمة العمل العربية \ جامعة الدول العربية \
وهذا نداء اوجهه عبر هذا الصرح ملتقى المهندسين العرب
من يعتبر نفسه خبيرا في هذا المجال يطرح نفسه ليضم الى قوائم خبراء السلامة العرب
وانا بالقريب العاجل سوف اقوم بنشر كتاب من تأليفي
السلامة في القطارات
الكتاب جاهز تقريبا للنشر
وسأقوم بنشره وتوزيعه مجانا عن طريق المعهد
وعند النشر سيتم الاعلان لارسال النسخ
دمتم


----------



## عمار أخرس (15 نوفمبر 2011)

عناية المهندس غسان:

أرغب باتباع دورات تدريبية في مجال السلامة المهنية أو متابعة الدراسة في هذا المجال والتخصص فيه إن أمكن.
ما هي النصائح التي يمكن أن تزودنا بها؟ وما هي الطريقة الأفضل لمعرفة ومتابعة نشاطات المعهد؟

وشكراً

م. عمار أخرس - دمشق


----------



## safety113 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يرجى من الاستاذ غسان المحترم وضع رابط المعهد لاطلاع الشباب على انجازاته
ولك الف شكر


----------

